# Stablizer fuzzy feet



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all...

  Where is the best place to get those little sticky-backed, felt-bottomed thingys some people put on the bottom of their bottles (especially flasks) to stablize them on the shelf...?

  I've got a Masonic flask that is "tippy" in one direction when I stand it up...

  Thanks,

  Ron


----------



## woody (Jun 4, 2006)

A hardware store, Ron.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Woody... I was thinking some kind of specialty store like Michaels... But sometimes what you seek is sitting there right in front of you (Ancient Wisdom Soundbyte...)...


  Ron


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 4, 2006)

How about this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002VA9NA/qid=1149436351/sr=8-2/ref=pd_bbs_2/104-9654994-0687132?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=228013


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Ron, Cindy uses the putty and the little round fuzzies. She gets both at Wally World.

 Around here we use ancient Italian wisdom, "You no tucha mine, I no breaka you head." RoR


----------



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Wil...

  I might try the clear stuff...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2006)

> Wally World.


 
  I shudda known...


----------



## probe zilla (Jun 9, 2006)

what is the real name for the fuzzy  felt things  i dont want people to look at me like i'm crazy when i ask for them at a store


----------



## capsoda (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Al, My wife says they are called "green fuzzy felt things" But I think they are just called called felt discs. Look in hardware around the picture hanging stuff.


----------

